# Erne Banks



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ernie Banks has passed away at age 83.

A part of my youth has died. I remember well the heartbreak year of 1969, and the great role that "Mr. Cub" played in it.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Wolfman1968 said:


> Ernie Banks has passed away at age 83.
> 
> A part of my youth has died. I remember well the heartbreak year of 1969, and the great role that "Mr. Cub" played in it.


* Goodbye, Ernie! I'll always fondly remember seeing you play when I was a young boy, whenever you came to Houston, both out at old Colt .45 Stadium, and later next door in the Astrodome against my Astros! Those were some great games and pleasant memories that I'll always fondly remember, win or lose! You were always the consumate Gentleman of Baseball!

Rest in Peace, Mr. Cub!*


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

arbitrator said:


> * Goodbye, Ernie! I'll always fondly remember seeing you play when I was a young boy, whenever you came to Houston, both out at old Colt .45 Stadium, and later next door in the Astrodome against my Astros! Those were some great games and pleasant memories that I'll always fondly remember, win or lose! You were always the consumate Gentleman of Baseball!
> 
> Rest in Peace, Mr. Cub!*


When I was a kid, it cost something like 65 cents or so to sit in the bleachers at Wrigley. Even in high school, I think it was under a buck. Now they gouge the fans.

Ernie Banks belonged to that simpler time. When baseball was fun and enjoyable. 

"Let's play two!"


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

These are the times when I just have to believe God needed a slugger and short stop for his team. It's important that folks know he was part of segregated baseball, but most importantly, that he handled it like a pro. He will be missed. Sorry for your loss Chicago.

Ernie Banks | cubs.com: History


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Wolfman1968 said:


> When I was a kid, it cost something like 65 cents or so to sit in the bleachers at Wrigley. Even in high school, I think it was under a buck. Now they gouge the fans.
> 
> *Ernie Banks belonged to that simpler time. When baseball was fun and enjoyable.*
> 
> "Let's play two!"


That's so true.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

In chicago no one on sports talk could say a bad thing about him.
His stats were unbelievable for that time.
Watching old video he had wrists of steel just like Hank Aaron.

And he did this despite all the sh!t he had to deal with early on.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Wolfman1968 said:


> When I was a kid, it cost something like 65 cents or so to sit in the bleachers at Wrigley. Even in high school, I think it was under a buck. Now they gouge the fans.
> 
> Ernie Banks belonged to that simpler time. When baseball was fun and enjoyable.
> 
> "Let's play two!"


*The outfield seats at both Colt .45 Stadium and the Pavilion Seats(outfield) above the Astrodome Domeskellar(beer garden) were 50 cents for kids and a buck for adults from 1961-68.Then Judge Roy Hofheinz, the Astros Owner, "outrageously" raised the price on them by 100% for both, up until 1972.

Colt .45 Stadium is a long-gone memory; the Astrodome will, no doubt, be imploded in the coming years. But my fondest memories were getting to see the likes of Ernie Banks and Ron Santo, Stan Musial and Bob Gibson, and Eddie Matthews, Warren Spahn, and Hank Aaron, as well as Don Drysdale and Sandy Koufax, and Willie Mays, Willie McCovey, Gaylord Perry, and Juan Marichal.

All dear friends and proteges of the inimitable Mr. Banks!*


----------

